# (another...) M207 Mod Thread



## D0mn8r (Jun 26, 2010)

So, inspired by CrazyGuitar (http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/96223-ngd.html ) I have decided to sacrifice my faithful old 207.... 

I should point out right at the start that this is more an excercise in seeing what I am capable of than it is in improving or altering an already great guitar. 







My Goals/Reasons for this project are as follows;
1. Ebonise the Fretboard
2. EMG Pickups
3. Remove or Repair Damage to lower horn
4. Refinish

*EDIT: 07-11-2010*
*1. Replace Fretboard with Ebony Board and Stainless Frets*
*2. EMG Pickups, Single Volume, No Tone, OFR, Sperzel Tuners*
*3. Reshape BOTH horns to remove damage, improve upper fret access and enhace overall appearance*
*4. Flame Maple Veneer with matching headstock, Probably Red into a Black Burst, Black Cherry type of affair!*

This guitar has a nice metallic green over black finish that really kicks in the sunlight... however, I am drawn to the idea of a natural finish with an ebony fretboard. I know this guitar is basswood and likely to be unattractive under the paint but I'm gonna give it a go and see what comes of it. If the body really looks terrible I will refinish it some other way... we will see!!
The lower horn has been damaged on one of this guitars' many journeys around the globe and repairing this damage is what started me thinking about this project.





And so let us begin......






Stripped....






I see wood...


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jun 26, 2010)

I'd say that wood is nice enough for a natural finish


----------



## Kapee (Jun 26, 2010)

Natural finish is soooo boring! Try something different! Someone on this forum must have a killer idea!


----------



## D0mn8r (Jun 26, 2010)

Not bad looking for a selection of basswood pieces glued together!!!!


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 27, 2010)

It really doesn't look bad !


----------



## D0mn8r (Jun 30, 2010)

OK... Paint off; routed out the PUP cavities; I over routed them to get rid of the original shape and plan to fill the ends and re-route to size...






...(fucked it up... more on that later!!!!)
time to address the damage to that horn..

 

well, I have the router in my hand....

I'm going to try and reshape the horns to 'sharpen them up' a little and remove the damage..... 

note the template; fine craftsmanship!!!!!!






Mmmm... so far not bad!







Inside.....






Top Horn....






filling in the PUP cavities;







et Viola!;


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Jul 1, 2010)

Wow, that was a lot more extensive that I'd have imagined when I read the thread title.

Nice to see someone that values upper fret access as much as I do.

...And a comfy neck heel...Blocky neck heels for the fucking LOSE


----------



## D0mn8r (Jul 1, 2010)

PirateMetalTroy said:


> Wow, that was a lot more extensive that I'd have imagined when I read the thread title.


 
....its a lot more extensive than I planned!!!!!!!!


----------



## ncbrock (Jul 1, 2010)

thats nice grain on the basswood. I agree with you on the "ebony" and natural finish. cant go wrong with that look IMO. Maybe even a little color dye (like maybe one or two coats of a color that you like) to bring out the grain more and have a tiny tint of that color.


----------



## theo (Jul 2, 2010)

nice job man 
do you have any pictures of the modified heelblock??


----------



## D0mn8r (Jul 4, 2010)

So, I fucked up the PUP routing; I intended to 'square' the ends of the original routes before adding fillets and re-routing to the correct size for the EMGs.
A good plan.....






So far, SO good....

And even though I made a template.....






AND tested it.....






before re-routing the guitar;






I STILL managed to over route the cavities and end up with gaping chasms around the PUPs.

So... moar fillets.... (and maybe less beer?!) .. 





.. and while I'm at it... why not add a little fillet in the bridge route so I can route for an OFR?!!!!






After all, its seems perfectly reasonable to add more routing when you already proved you cant do a couple of simple rectangles eh?


----------



## D0mn8r (Jul 4, 2010)

theo said:


> nice job man
> do you have any pictures of the modified heelblock??



Thanks!

I didn't modify the heelblock (YET!!!) the original LTD heel is actually not too bad.....


----------



## Sebastian (Jul 4, 2010)

Nice pics so far


----------



## D0mn8r (Jul 4, 2010)

At last, this is better!!!






Still not fantastic but acceptable at least!


----------



## tekkadon d (Jul 4, 2010)

that looks awesome the horns look alot better, the top like curve where youd lean on sitting kinda, looks weird too cut out and junk (not cause of you, just stock lol) but the horns make it look alot better, nice work


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 4, 2010)

Now swirl it!


----------



## theo (Jul 4, 2010)

Stealthtastic said:


> Now swirl it!



+1


----------



## D0mn8r (Jul 8, 2010)

So I'm thinking.... seeing as I started this project to find out what I could accomplish..... 


How about.. a veneer?

With maybe a translucent colour finish?....

I have quilt;





and I have flame;





but I have never veneered anything before!





What do you guys think?


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 8, 2010)

I vote for the quilt veneer! It could turn out to be awesome


----------



## rhysmus (Jul 8, 2010)

Ive always been a fan of the quilt tops but t hat flam top looks fucking amazing! And as i ask every person who does mods to ltd/esp. Are you going to sand the headstock back, and if so are you gong to re do the logos and serial number?


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jul 8, 2010)

lookin good man!


----------



## D0mn8r (Jul 8, 2010)

rhysmus said:


> And as i ask every person who does mods to ltd/esp. Are you going to sand the headstock back, and if so are you gong to re do the logos and serial number?


 

I am sanding the headstock and will (TRY to) match it to whatever I do to the body.

I will not replace the LTD logo; the truss cover has the ESP logo and I might try a custom logo... we'll see.

The serial number.. dunno...


----------



## ncbrock (Jul 9, 2010)

good luck on the veneer. I didnt have that good of luck on my first time.


----------



## op1e (Jul 10, 2010)

I stripped mine last year. The one sander I had access too, the damn disk kept plying off every few seconds. So I ended up going the other half of the way by hand, and actually injured my rotator cuff after 8 hours. I thought of the veneer, but actually liked how it turned out. There was some magic in its flaws and the way it came together. Here's a pic.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 10, 2010)

quilt veneer ftw


----------



## D0mn8r (Jul 10, 2010)

op1e said:


> I stripped mine last year. The one sander I had access too, the damn disk kept plying off every few seconds. So I ended up going the other half of the way by hand, and actually injured my rotator cuff after 8 hours. I thought of the veneer, but actually liked how it turned out. There was some magic in its flaws and the way it came together. Here's a pic.


 
Nice!

I thought about sticking to the original plan but I am being seduced by the idea of those veneers!


----------



## D0mn8r (Jul 10, 2010)

ncbrock said:


> good luck on the veneer. I didnt have that good of luck on my first time.


 

Thanks, Nor did I.......

Here is a picture of it mid-removal!!!!!!!!







I had a real hard time cutting a perfectly straight centre line and keeping everything lined up.... so its coming off 'cos it lookes shite!!!!

Maybe I'll have another go with the flame....


----------



## op1e (Jul 11, 2010)

Plus, dont you need binding or something to hide where the veneer meets the body on the sides. I'm only guessing here.


----------



## D0mn8r (Jul 11, 2010)

OK.. Second attempt; this time with the flame.....






Actually didnt go too badly...






The centre line cut is still not perfect but mostly acceptable...






and all in all, a much more satisfactory result...


..



until.....

















FFFFFUUUUUUUUUUU...



etc....



MUST

BE 

MORE

PATIENT!!!!


----------



## Empryrean (Jul 11, 2010)

GODFUCK  

D:<





Dude you got it a lot better your 2nd time though! Keep it up!


----------



## Spondus (Jul 11, 2010)

wow, that's looking great! 

Have you considered refretting it? The small size of the frets was my main complaint with the M207 I owned.


----------



## D0mn8r (Jul 11, 2010)

op1e said:


> Plus, dont you need binding or something to hide where the veneer meets the body on the sides. I'm only guessing here.


 
That is an option, I was thinking of a roundover, so the veneer kinda fades into the body... could be awesome... could be awful lol!!

So I repaired the damage;






It actually doesnt look too bad.


Thanks for all the encouragement you guys!!


----------



## Dopey Trout (Jul 11, 2010)

If you did a slight burst you wouldn't be able to see where you'd repaired it. Dunno if you're doing a paint job though


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jul 11, 2010)

Dopey Trout said:


> If you did a slight burst you wouldn't be able to see where you'd repaired it. Dunno if you're doing a paint job though


THIS.
Blue flame with a black burst? you wouldnt be able to notice it.


----------



## D0mn8r (Jul 11, 2010)

Dopey Trout said:


> If you did a slight burst you wouldn't be able to see where you'd repaired it. Dunno if you're doing a paint job though


 


scherzo1928 said:


> THIS.
> Blue flame with a black burst? you wouldnt be able to notice it.


 

Actaully.... I was thinking red;






I think the damge will still be visible but probably not noticeable.


----------



## Empryrean (Jul 11, 2010)

Thats beautiful


----------



## D0mn8r (Jul 11, 2010)

Round-over;






Its looking pretty good IMO; I'm gonna keep this veneer rather than risk a 3rd (worse) attempt!!!! 

I especially like the fact that (quite by accident) the grain of the veneer lines up perfectly with the grain of the body in a few spots






So, as I intend to do the headstock to match, I think its time to decide on an ebonising method for that fretboard, so I can get it done first.

...


After spending several hours trawling this forum, project guitar, stewmac an the web in general......







I have decided....









ON THIS:


----------



## Empryrean (Jul 11, 2010)

new fretboard!??


----------



## D0mn8r (Jul 11, 2010)

EDITED OP with new wish list!!!




Empryrean said:


> new fretboard!??


 

Yes indeed sir;







EBONY FTW!!!!!


----------



## OrsusMetal (Jul 11, 2010)

Nice!!! Fretboard removal equals win. Add an extra fret or so on the new fretboard. You'll have the fret access for it now.


----------



## SevenStringSam (Jul 11, 2010)

iron and scraper ftw!! exactly like i did


----------



## D0mn8r (Jul 12, 2010)

Amazing that this survived....


----------



## rcsierra13 (Jul 12, 2010)

Man this is gonna look so beast! Can't wait to see the final outcome!


----------



## Empryrean (Jul 12, 2010)

rcsierra13 said:


> Man this is gonna look so beast! Can't wait to see the final outcome!



ditto


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 12, 2010)

This is turning out to be way more involved than I'd initially expected. Me likey...


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Jul 12, 2010)

Konfyouzd said:


> This is turning out to be way more involved than I'd initially expected. Me likey...



I totally expected another "sand down + gunstock oil" thread


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jul 12, 2010)

D0mn8r said:


> et Viola!


I don't see a viola anywhere. 

P.S. It's "voila"
 V-O-I-L-A


----------



## op1e (Jul 12, 2010)

G-Dam you, now I wanna veneer mine. Ditto on what the one guy said, you could throw a little dough on it and burst it to hide that spot. Might be interesting, red burst with red stain.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 12, 2010)

This is going to look fuckin' great! 
Please keep us updated dude.


----------



## D0mn8r (Jul 12, 2010)

All_¥our_Bass;2057653 said:


> I don't see a viola anywhere.
> 
> P.S. It's "voila"
> V-O-I-L-A


 

I was gonna spin you a line about it being a clever word play... but, you're right;


Oi kArnt sPel.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jul 12, 2010)

D0mn8r said:


>


 
 change the thread name to "THE M207 Mod thread"


----------



## D0mn8r (Jul 17, 2010)

Cleaned it;






Aligned it;












And trimmed it;


----------



## caparison_x (Jul 17, 2010)

Omg ! You have to finish this guitar and post a million pics, I was totally not convinced when i saw the old guitar but youve brought me around , it looks like youve done some excellent work, ESPECIALLY getting the fret board of  !


----------



## Thep (Jul 17, 2010)

damn impressive, sir, damn impressive.


----------



## D0mn8r (Jul 18, 2010)

Get yo glue on!!!!







Clamp it yo!!!






Edge finishing...






...gonna save that dust for later.....







because....






there s a gap......


It seems that I didnt keep everything completely level and flat when cleaning the neck after removing the fretboard.
So there is a small gap at the very edge of the neck between the maple and the ebony....

Solution?

...

Ebony dust & epoxy;






 and now beer and hope it looks good in the morning!!!!!!


----------



## Empryrean (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## D0mn8r (Jul 18, 2010)

and now for clean-up....






mmmm... shiny!!!






ISNT she pretty?!!






I dont think I will even bother with a dye, she's a beauty!


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Jul 18, 2010)

damn man, you rule.


----------



## Johnboy_Ice (Jul 18, 2010)

Wow, whether you decide to put a burst on it, or just leave it with a natural oil finish, it'll look beast with that fretboard.

awesome work


----------



## D0mn8r (Jul 18, 2010)

Drilled for the Sperzel tuners and filled the old screw holes...






Cut & Glued side markers....






looking good...


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jul 19, 2010)

aaaaah, loving this Mod thread!


----------



## possumkiller (Jul 19, 2010)

Dude seriously that is badass. While you are at it you should trim up the back of that headstock to make it look more like the ESP Japan 7 string reverse pointed inline. Just a little skinnier at the top and more narrow and weaponlike. That was one thing that always irked me about the LTDs was how the headstock wasnt QUITE the same shape as an ESP.

EDIT: since you replaced the fretboard you may as well sand the finish completely off the rest of the neck and do a refin on it as well.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## D0mn8r (Jul 20, 2010)

possumkiller said:


> Dude seriously that is badass. While you are at it you should trim up the back of that headstock to make it look more like the ESP Japan 7 string reverse pointed inline. Just a little skinnier at the top and more narrow and weaponlike. That was one thing that always irked me about the LTDs was how the headstock wasnt QUITE the same shape as an ESP.
> 
> EDIT: since you replaced the fretboard you may as well sand the finish completely off the rest of the neck and do a refin on it as well.


 
I actually like the headstock shape, just a personal thing I guess, as for the rest of the neck; the plan is to duplicate the body finish on the headstock and sand the rest of the neck clean.


----------



## Evil7 (Jul 20, 2010)

Flame veneer the headstock to match? It would look really badass with the red flame you plan to do on the body!


----------



## TomParenteau (Jul 20, 2010)

Matching headstock!


----------



## Evil7 (Jul 20, 2010)

Sorry to be promoting more work for you. The ebony fretboard would look really nice between the matching red flame headstock / body veneer. If you black burst the edges and use Black Hardware it would be really EPIC FTW!


----------



## D0mn8r (Jul 20, 2010)

I've noticed on lots of other guitars with figured tops that the headstock is the same _style_ but not matching... I mean if the body has a book matched quilt top or veneer, the headstock is quilt also but not seamed and book matched along the centre line?!

Maybe its not worth the effort for such a small area?

I have cut this.......







Jizz...






SLAP IT on!!!!







Its gonna work I just know it.......


----------



## Evil7 (Jul 20, 2010)

thank you!


----------



## Sebastian (Jul 20, 2010)

That's some GREAT work man ! The new fretboard was a great choice !


----------



## spattergrind (Jul 20, 2010)

You should Mod my M-307!
but seriously AWESOME job!
idk if i would have that much patience as you have.


----------



## Razor777 (Jul 22, 2010)

This is mod thread of the year! I'm loving it! Gonna keep up to date with all the latest. Hope the rest goes well!

...What about purpleburst..?


----------



## Evil7 (Jul 22, 2010)

No purple! 
The RED FLAME is SICK!
​


----------



## Customisbetter (Jul 22, 2010)

a lot of lessons learned in this thread. 

Great job dude! I really love how those horns came out.


----------



## tekkadon d (Jul 22, 2010)

i think purple could be cool, i reckon something different for such a cool guitar. steve smyth's pink custom guitar's color is cool. i couldnt find a good pic of it


----------



## Ippon (Jul 24, 2010)

Awesome mod! Trans Black, Trans Red, it'll look beastly and sexy!

Since you've been going all out, OFR-7?


----------



## D0mn8r (Jul 24, 2010)

spattergrind said:


> You should Mod my M-307!


 
Want to SELL it?!!!!!






Evil7 said:


> No purple!
> The RED FLAME is SICK!
> ​


 
 N O purple!!!!!




Customisbetter said:


> a lot of lessons learned in this thread.
> 
> Great job dude! I really love how those horns came out.


 
Thanks! the whole point of this project was to learn as much as I can before attempting a full build.




Ippon said:


> Awesome mod! Trans Black, Trans Red, it'll look beastly and sexy!
> 
> Since you've been going all out, OFR-7?


 
YUP! - OFR is a comin... see earlier posts for the OFR route mod!


----------



## D0mn8r (Jul 25, 2010)

So, the headstock veneer is complete; the best effort so far!!!
REALLY happy with the seam this time.

On to fretting;











Ohmnohmnohm!!!

A quick trim up and then...









TEASER........





























and sand it off again!!!!!!







...



... to be continued...!!


----------



## Sebastian (Jul 25, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## tekkadon d (Jul 25, 2010)

this is so good!


----------



## Empryrean (Jul 25, 2010)

Man you're good


----------



## Invader (Jul 25, 2010)

God I love reading stuff like this. Great job so far!


----------



## D0mn8r (Jul 25, 2010)

'Nuff said;












I am more than a little pleased with the way this turned out....


----------



## Evil7 (Jul 25, 2010)

Dude! Thats fucking nice! When you get finished, this guitar is going to be badass! Its really going to pop once the clear coat is on!


----------



## metalvince333 (Jul 25, 2010)

D0mn8r said:


> 'Nuff said;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that thing looks sweeet! 

I also just noticed that youre from nanaimo, I have a good friend of mine that lives in nanaimo,pretty cool!


----------



## paintkilz (Jul 25, 2010)

you make me want to do a refret or install a new board on my 7321.


----------



## theo (Jul 25, 2010)

that stain looks lovely!!


----------



## D0mn8r (Jul 25, 2010)

OK, so the headstocked worked out great, time to do the same thing to the body.
I practiced quite a bit on a spare piece of flame before pulling the trigger here;

Base coat;






Damage shows through (the glue) but hopefully will disappear later;






So once that dried and I got it sanded back, the 'burst' goes on;






and then the colour;






and more of both,


and.. BLEND....






I think this is a little too black...





... but I'll see how it dries; the wood is getting a little too wet to mess with it anymore for now......


----------



## Wi77iam (Jul 26, 2010)

Give it a bit more of a blackburst to cover the imperfection.


----------



## tekkadon d (Jul 26, 2010)

before when you mentioned the bookmatched headstock i thought >.> but thats really good =] keep it up


----------



## Evil7 (Jul 26, 2010)

Wi77iam said:


> Give it a bit more of a blackburst to cover the imperfection.


  Looking nice!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jul 26, 2010)

It might be a bit dark, but that should look EPIC with the ebony board.


----------



## D0mn8r (Jul 27, 2010)

So, its dried nicely and this is the result;






It looks OK, but the red has really bled into the black and adding more black is not helping.

I am really pleased with the way the headstock turned out and want to match the body to it,
so I decided to sand it back again and have another go!













However......








(You just knew there was a however coming didn't you?!!!)









The dye I am using is a water/alcohol dye and applying and attempting to correct it has saturated the veneer......
So the veneer has lifted in a couple places....
And so this;






The more I sand this the thinner it will get and the worse it will look,  
.. add to this the existing damage that I am trying to hide  

and the following decision was surprisingly easy to reach.








...




...














Which leads to this...






and eventually this...






and of course, this................









Attempt #3;


----------



## Empryrean (Jul 27, 2010)

At least your getting a lot of practice, and turning this into perfection


----------



## D0mn8r (Jul 27, 2010)

Empryrean said:


> At least your getting a lot of practice, WHICH YOU DESPERATELY NEED!!!!!


 


Fixed!!!


----------



## Sebastian (Jul 27, 2010)

D0mn8r said:


> Fixed!!!





At least you know whats going on


----------



## Sullen (Jul 27, 2010)

possumkiller said:


> Dude seriously that is badass. While you are at it you should trim up the back of that headstock to make it look more like the ESP Japan 7 string reverse pointed inline. Just a little skinnier at the top and more narrow and weaponlike. That was one thing that always irked me about the LTDs was how the headstock wasnt QUITE the same shape as an ESP.
> 
> EDIT: since you replaced the fretboard you may as well sand the finish completely off the rest of the neck and do a refin on it as well.
> 
> ...


I second you, that would be just freaking awesome!!!

I also have a suggestion... Since you ease up the upper fret access lowering the horn why not attempt to reshape the heel too? Do something like an AANJ, carve the back a little, add some nice looking bevels inside the horns and burst the whole thing. IMO it will be more comfortable to reach and play down there and will look astonishing!!! Just an opinion of course...


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jul 27, 2010)

I admire your patience, and your determination to get the job done perfectly.


----------



## D0mn8r (Jul 28, 2010)

Sullen said:


> I second you, that would be just freaking awesome!!!
> 
> I also have a suggestion... Since you ease up the upper fret access lowering the horn why not attempt to reshape the heel too? Do something like an AANJ, carve the back a little, add some nice looking bevels inside the horns and burst the whole thing. IMO it will be more comfortable to reach and play down there and will look astonishing!!! Just an opinion of course...


 
Thanks for the suggestions but I am happy with the shape I got... maybe on the NEXT one



scherzo1928 said:


> I admire your patience, and your determination to get the job done perfectly.


 
.....stubborn... SOB


----------



## D0mn8r (Jul 28, 2010)

THIS...






is the best effort yet!


----------



## Thep (Jul 28, 2010)

Looks killer!


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jul 28, 2010)

Awesome dude!

Hopefully this is the final veneer 

Really keen to see this all finished


----------



## Evil7 (Jul 28, 2010)

D0mn8r said:


> THIS...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Dude.... Im proud of you!


----------



## tekkadon d (Jul 28, 2010)

nice, i thought doing a veneer was hard you seem to have a knack for it


----------



## D0mn8r (Jul 28, 2010)

Also been working on the headstock decor!!

This is the original serial number;






printed in the same font as....



the new headstock logo....











Vain I know but WTF?.... its my guitar after all!!!


----------



## Empryrean (Jul 29, 2010)

Shit bro I like that logo stuff


----------



## longfalcon (Jul 29, 2010)

are you replacing the Licenced FR with an OFR?


----------



## theo (Jul 29, 2010)

how did you make the serial number and logo?


----------



## Sebastian (Jul 30, 2010)

Thep said:


> Looks killer!





Looks really good man ! more pics


----------



## powergroover (Jul 31, 2010)

can't wait to see the final product


----------



## D0mn8r (Jul 31, 2010)

theo said:


> how did you make the serial number and logo?


 
I followed the tutorial on Project Guitar; the logo is printed in reverse on tranparency film and I coloured it with a silver sharpie pen.


Body Update;

This is more like it!!!


----------



## Evil7 (Jul 31, 2010)

Thats really fucking nice!! cant wait to see it with clear coat on it!
You know you wanna slide that neck into the body pocket and take me another picture......!!!


----------



## tekkadon d (Jul 31, 2010)

. cant wait for it to be finished =]


----------



## D0mn8r (Jul 31, 2010)

Empryrean said:


> Shit bro I like that logo stuff


 
Not sure how it is gonna turn out under the clearcoat but so far so good...







longfalcon said:


> are you replacing the Licenced FR with an OFR?


 
YES! as previously mentioned in Post #1 edit
and Post #11
and Post #76!!!



Sebastian said:


> Looks really good man ! more pics


 


powergroover said:


> can't wait to see the final product


 


tekkadon d said:


> . cant wait for it to be finished =]


 
Me either!!!! I'm getting kinda exited!


The next descision to make is the clearcoat, Defthane seems to be the most acclaimed, and is available here, but might be one of the more difficult finishes?

According to the data I have, it can be applied by brush?!!!!

...


...

According to my recent experience; it CAN be applied by brush but, it looks like shit!!!!!






So I am gonna aquire some spray equipment................


----------



## littlephil (Aug 1, 2010)

That hand crafted part might be a little deceptive 

Looks awesome though! Love the colour!


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Aug 1, 2010)

I'd say this thing is now officially hand crafted. Modifications are a craft, and his mods were all done by hand (or hand tools), thus, hand crafted. Fuck, it's not even the same guitar anymore.

\m/ Horns up for Canada.


----------



## littlephil (Aug 1, 2010)

PirateMetalTroy said:


> I'd say this thing is now officially hand crafted. Modifications are a craft, and his mods were all done by hand (or hand tools), thus, hand crafted. Fuck, it's not even the same guitar anymore.
> 
> \m/ Horns up for Canada.



I guess, but it depends on the individual too. Some people who've built guitars from scratch (Like me, even though they were shit ) have a different view on what Hand Crafted means, but then like you said it is Crafted. If it was Hand Built it would be a bit different.

Either way it looks awesome, so who cares what it says!


----------



## D0mn8r (Aug 2, 2010)

So brushing Defthane didnt work out too well;





It is REALLY sensitive to ANY dust particles within 400 miles of the place!!! 
The fact that I have an unfinished concrete floor is a huge part of the problem I'm sure but, 
I have been really careful and tried to keep the dust down (wetting the floor etc) and the results are far from perfect.

So I bought a spray gun... $45... $1000 worth of improvement IMO;






This is coat 3, I intend to put at least another 3 on it so I can wet flat it and polish.



The clearcoat has really enhanced the (previously un-noticed) imperfections in the veneer... 
I think I rushed the third effort a little and there are a few spots around the edge of the veneer that have lifted every so slightly... 
I hope to lose these in the clearcoat but I dont know yet if I will get away with it.........


----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 2, 2010)

make sure you spray the sides first, then that front and back.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 2, 2010)

That looks pretty cool, man.


----------



## tekkadon d (Aug 3, 2010)

this looks really profesh =]
and the logo looks great love the 'hand crafted in canada' haha keep it up =]


----------



## D0mn8r (Aug 5, 2010)

D0mn8r said:


> The clearcoat has really enhanced the (previously un-noticed) imperfections in the veneer...
> I think I rushed the third effort a little and there are a few spots around the edge of the veneer that have lifted every so slightly...
> I hope to lose these in the clearcoat but I dont know yet if I will get away with it.........


 

NO! - Didnt get away with any such thing!!! 

So I've touched up the imperfections around the edges, but now the touch ups are blatant..... 






Adding some black dye to a small amount of the clearcoat..... 

















I was hoping to so a 'stain only burst' but this will be the easiest way to hide the flaws around the edges.




...







...








and more 'Clear' clearcoat....
















Yay!!!









and Headstock; no 'sprayburst' required...


----------



## OrsusMetal (Aug 5, 2010)

That looks sick! Good job man!


----------



## s_k_mullins (Aug 5, 2010)

This looks awesome! Great work dude, love that finish.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Aug 5, 2010)

daaaayum, great job there mang.


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Aug 5, 2010)

minus the neck joint, it's not even the same guitar anymore.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Aug 5, 2010)

That looks bloody awesome dude


----------



## D0mn8r (Aug 6, 2010)

While I wait for everything to dry, I get to sit around and look at all the shiny stuff I've collected in recent months...................


----------



## Evil7 (Aug 6, 2010)

Schweeeeet!


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Aug 7, 2010)

HEY! Where the hell are my updates? i wanna see this thing all put together.


----------



## possumkiller (Aug 7, 2010)

That is beautiful man.


----------



## youheardme (Aug 8, 2010)

Dude this is an awesome build picstory


----------



## tekkadon d (Aug 8, 2010)

this guitar is gonna be so friggin sweet with them parts now


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Aug 9, 2010)

Give me finished and assembled pics and I will nominate you for GOTM! RIGHT NOW!


----------



## paintkilz (Aug 9, 2010)

ive never understood why people use locking tuners on a locking trem..


----------



## D0mn8r (Aug 10, 2010)

paintkilz said:


> ive never understood why people use locking tuners on a locking trem..



I chose the Sperzels because they were easily available and reversible, the locking version were easy to pick up on ebay at a good price at the time I was shopping.


Update;

Level & Dress...










Oil that baby up!!...






and some assembly progress...























more coming soon


----------



## Johnboy_Ice (Aug 10, 2010)

so much epicness in this thread dude....
I've been following this one for a while and felt that I had to do this to show everyone just how freaking awesome your work is!!! It's not even the same guitar anymore.

Original Post:





latest post:


----------



## heyimdallas (Aug 10, 2010)

Man, that's a beautiful guitar. You've really made something awesome out of that 207.


----------



## littlephil (Aug 10, 2010)

Looks great, but you put WAY too much oil on that fretboard!


----------



## D0mn8r (Aug 10, 2010)

Johnboy_Ice said:


> so much epicness in this thread dude....
> I've been following this one for a while and felt that I had to do this to show everyone just how freaking awesome your work is!!! It's not even the same guitar anymore



Thanks! I was gonna do the same thing at the end!!



Here is neck alignment...





and adding battery box...











and then the machine screw conversion on the neck joint...






I am only going to be doing 3 of the 4 neck screws..... because when I had the fretboard off earlier, I noticed this....






So here goes, apparently, you have to be really careful with these brass inserts...






REALLY REALLY careful!!!!

2nd attempt;





and done...








More coming soon............


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Aug 11, 2010)

THAT'S more like it!


----------



## rcsierra13 (Aug 11, 2010)

wow I love that before and after photo, it now likes like an epic beast


----------



## tekkadon d (Aug 12, 2010)

lordy this is crazy good
=] keep it UP!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 12, 2010)

Wow....I honestly wasn't expecting it to look as good as It does.

Hopefully when it is in one piece it plays like It looks.

Too bad about the spelling


----------



## loktide (Aug 12, 2010)

wow, that's some serious modding 
considering the amount of work you've put into it, you could also have built the whole thing from scratch


----------



## D0mn8r (Aug 13, 2010)

a last bit of fret fettling!!!






Final setup;







and the shoot.... 




















































and the family portrait;


----------



## Evil7 (Aug 13, 2010)

Hey Hey!!! Good Job Man!!!! Really.. Great!
I want your Rico by the way.....


----------



## Johnboy_Ice (Aug 13, 2010)

Freaking awesome.. I've already said that multiple times following this thread... 

epic, epic mod thread dude.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 13, 2010)

that's sick


----------



## OrsusMetal (Aug 13, 2010)

This turned out unbelievable. Great job man! Hopefully we can see you do some more work here soon. 

Also, clips?


----------



## technomancer (Aug 13, 2010)

Awesome work, looks fantastic


----------



## possumkiller (Aug 13, 2010)

Wow man, that really does make a lot of difference. Oh and I dont know about other people but I always used locking tuners because they made string changes faster. You dont have to wind up the tuners so much. Just pull the string through lock it and tune up.


----------



## Daggorath (Aug 13, 2010)

Came out really good, I'm impressed.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Aug 15, 2010)

WOW. You did an incredible job man. Let us know what you think of how it plays/sounds/feels like now.

If this was just practice, then I cant wait to see your first actual build.


----------



## D0mn8r (Sep 16, 2010)

So the guitar has been finished for a while now and I can make some observations.

Firstly, I rushed the finish a little as I was trying to get the guitar finished in time for Brutal Assault;
it was ready in time but there are some blemishes in the finish that are obvious on close inspection.
Polyurethane is notorious for slow curing and it didn't help that the last coat went on a little heavy, 
there were a couple of sags that really didn't fully cure in time.






I can (and will) rectify this now the finish has had plenty of time to fully cure; I can flat it back and re-coat with no time pressure.
I am really happy with the way the colour came out, just need to recoat the clear finish.

Some other observations and lessons learned;

The neck seems a little more hefty than I remember and I think I could have taken the ebony down some more; 
that said it is still very playable and I really like the unfinished neck.

The balance is a little out for my preference; I like the 'neck up, classical' position
and having re-shaped the horns I had to move the strap button into the heavier part of the top horn, so there is a little bit of neck dive, not too too bad, but enough to notice.
(Maybe the ebony plays a small part in this too?!)


Despite the finish flaws and the various set-backs (lessons) along the way;
I am really happy with the outcome of this project and will soon be wood shopping.....
New build imminent!


----------



## abstract (Sep 17, 2010)

Where did you learn to work on guitars? I'm thinking of getting into building and modding, and living in Vancouver I don't know of many nearby places/people to learn from.


----------



## Mattayus (Sep 17, 2010)

Fuck me dude, that's incredible! The M-207 is such a shit guitar  You have literally polished a turd, and it's come out like diamond encrusted gold!


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 17, 2010)

Good to it finished , Great work


----------



## Jontain (Sep 17, 2010)

Real good work man, love seeing an old axe having new life breathed into it!


----------



## synrgy (Sep 17, 2010)

Dunno how I missed this prior to today. Amazing, inspiring work, and I really appreciate you sharing the project with us.


----------



## Customisbetter (Sep 17, 2010)




----------

